# Need led lights



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, so I was hoping to pick up some led lights I could use on my demon prop, but can't find any. Monster Guts used to sell a perfect setup of two led's wired and an adapter for the nine volt battery. Does anyone know where else I might be able to find this set-up? I'm really technologically challenged, and the thought of putting these together by myself is kinda daunting considering I don't want to burn my house down Lol!! So hoping someone has a site I could go to!! Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try here - you'll have to connect the 9V clip/adaptor shown at the top of the page to the pre-wired LEDs they offer:

http://lighthouseleds.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=9V+battery+clip

I'd thought Monster Guts was going to add the pre-wired eyes back to its inventory - bummed if they don't.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Roxy!! Yeah, I was bummed too, I've bought several from them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://lighthouseleds.com/pre-wired-leds-1.html

I us these folks too for leds. Prewired for the voltage your using so all you need is the battery clip. Good selection of colors.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Bone Dancer!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I just got a bunch from Amazon. They have different colors too. 

Amazon.com: Green Led Eyes For Mask, Skulls and Halloween Props: Other Products: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41G%[email protected]@[email protected]@41G%2BTdLoTAL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice find, P5! The seller also has red LEDs with the battery clip included:

Amazon.com: Red Led Eyes For Mask, Skulls and Halloween Props: Other Products: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41o2RLUR4HL

And blue:

Amazon.com: Blue Led Eyes For Mask, Skulls and Halloween Props: Dead Head Props: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41SMqDgmh6L

And amber/orange:

Amazon.com: Amber/orange Led Eyes For Mask, Skulls and Halloween Props: Other Products: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41GKDjXCnRL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

^:jol: Thanks Roxy....Amazon is my 'go to' shop for whatever I need. I've ordered from this seller before, they are super quick on shipping.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the sites ya'll!! Hopefully it won't take too long to get them.


----------

